
Boto v2.25.0 released, addressing "How to Save 90% on Your S3 Bill" - philfreo
http://docs.pythonboto.org/en/latest/releasenotes/v2.25.0.html
======
philfreo
Follow up to:

[http://www.appneta.com/blog/s3-list-get-bucket-
default/](http://www.appneta.com/blog/s3-list-get-bucket-default/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7184179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7184179)

